# Games Day Italy *Picture Heavy*



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

via Astropate
















*Death Guard Terminators Grave Wardens*








*Castellax Battle-Automata*








*Thallax and Myrmidon Secutor*
























*Myrmidons Secutors*
























*Tech-Thralls Adsecularis*








*Myrmidons Destructors*
























*Lorgar*
























*Night Lords Raptors*








*Legion Vindicator*
















*Legion Sicaran Venator*








*Legion Iron Hands Squad*








*Ferrus Manus*
















*Iron Hands Squad Breacher*








*Phoenix Emperor's Children Terminators*


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Translated from blog via Google Translate:



> I also add some information coming from the event. With the videos and photos later, you will get more information, I will write more other. There will be a little pure 'Q & A with Mark Bedford, a man who did not know before, but now has my respect. Inglese In this article I Placed the Following informations and some photos, but in the next days I'll upload videos and other informations and photos from the event, including a Q & A with Mark Bedford. Ferrus Manus We Know That is the 3rd Primarch, Lorgar Aurelian the 4th and the 5th Horus Lupercal. Who is the 6th? I listened Mark Bedford will be saying the 6th Primarch Konrad Curze. Mark Bedford is other sculpting miniatures for the Mechanicum. The next novel by Graham McNeill will be the sequel of Priest of Mars and Lord of Mars: God of Mars. Mark Bedford has sketched Thousand Sons marine from the Horus Heresy. Unfortunately I could not take a photo, but it was a levitating Thousand Son with open arms, fire in the hand and some parchments on the armor. The Mark Bedford interpreter said: "It's something we'll see in the fourth book" . I think he's Ahriman. Italian We know that Ferrus Manus is the third Primarch Lorgar Aurelian the 4th and the 5th Horus Lupercal. Who will be the 6th? I heard Mark Bedford said that the 6th will Primarch Konrad Curze. Mark Bedford's other sculpting miniatures for the Mechanicum. The next novel by Graham McNeill will be the continuation of Priest of Mars and Lord of Mars: God of Mars. Mark Bedford has made ​​a draft of a marine Thousand Sons of the Horus Heresy. Unfortunately I could not take a picture, but it was a marine levitating Thousand Sons with open arms fire in hand and some parchment on the armor. The interpreter of Mark Bedford said "it is something that we shall see in the fourth book" . I think it Ahriman.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know some people have issues with how static Lorgar is but I actually really like him, infact I'd rate him as my favourite Primarch mini they have released (and I must preface this by saying Lorgar is my -least- favourite Primarch fluffwise). It's nice to see a Primarch mini that's not so busy and in a non action pose.

I'm still intrigued by these Grave Wardens and how they fit in with the Deathshroud. They seem to be armed with grenade launchers of some type. Are they specialist Chemical Warfare troops or something?

So much Ad MEch love in there, great to see.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The night Lord Raptors look epic. The winged helmets much better than the massive wide wings. 

I agree you @Jacobite that this is a pretty good primarch model. Nicely detailed and a dramtic pose, even if he is stationary.

The Sicaran Venator is an interesting model. Is that a volcano cannon?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely stuff! the primarch is epic. The mini is just ultra-detailed and the pose is realistic.
it's good to see that an Ad-mech army is coming out!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

humakt said:


> The Sicaran Venator is an interesting model. Is that a volcano cannon?


Yeap it is. That's the smallest hull they have put it on so far I think.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

First, let me get this off my chest: Lorgar looks FUCKING EPIC!!!
:shout:

*deep breath*

I also quite like the Venator, and I want to get my grubby paws on those Death Guard blokes as well :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see a good photo of the Grave Wardens. Looks like grenade launchers similar to that assault squad released earlier this year, and a heavy flamer type weapon. It'll be interesting to see their stats.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The death guard look awesome - Potential for some Obliterator conversions there too - Nice find


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, Lorgar still looks fat in his armor from those angles....... thats my only real complaint. Am I the only one that thinks that?

The rest of the models look great though.


----------

